# be gentle she is 18



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ummmm... Hey!! She's Quater horse!! The butt sorta gave it away


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

whats not good?


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Why dont you tell us more about her .. name, history, height .. etc x


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

Stardusts Surprise (jigger) She is an ex barrel horse she is my first horse. I am new to riding and showing. She is just starting to show again. She is super strong and super fast but oh so loving.









I hope these pics are better.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

kind of blurry


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry guys I cant add her other pics I didn't mean to repeat.


----------



## mrskamel (May 1, 2007)

She is too heavy, I'm sure you will have her back in shape in no time.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

i think that she looks good for her age and theres nothing really wrong with her or not good about her  You have a very pretty horse


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you hunter girlie. And believe it or not but she is not heavy. She is all muscle. She has lost a bit of wait since that photo. I thought she was to chubby but she is just super stocky and muscular. I hear that her foals are the same.


----------



## muppet123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hi ther, i think she looks really sweet, and lovely for her age too. she looks very kind and honest.


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

She is not heavy at all! She looks like what a healthy horse of her size should look like.  Her back is a bit down has she had many babies? Could just be lack of muscling.  I think she's rather cute. *squee* I wanna hug her.

Jenn


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

She has a bit of a sway back I guess because of her age. She has had 8 babies all with similar body types.


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

A sway back isn't always from age  I have a 31 yr old QH gelding who doesn't really have one at all.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I hope its not because of my weight. Ha ha just kidding, she had it when I bought her.


----------



## PrettyHorse (May 8, 2007)

haha that's funny


----------

